# Port o lets



## daddymack (Jun 3, 2008)

So I have spent the last few years working at the headquarters of a big corporation. It's climate controlled, cafeteria, clean restrooms, the works. It can get boring a times but I can't complain.

For the last few weeks however I have been out in the real world. Still had indoor plumbing thank god.

Until.

The Owners of the building finally got tired of all the writing on the walls and had the GC provide the portolets.

I don't get the need to write on walls. I got over that around 3 years old. What P!sses me off the most I think is the F... the scabs stuff that was written. It just makes us look bad.

I also know one of the people who was doing it. He works for me at the headquarters. He's a hard worker but not a very good speller which gives him away. He's an adult but, I got to let him know that thats not acceptable. If you want to do it, sign your name. Don't make all of us look guilty by association.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

This winter be sure to thank him for having to crap in a 15 degree port-a-potty.  :no:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I was on a finished project and we had to use porta potties, finally the let us "IN" about a week latter the porta's were back. The workers were crappping on the floor on the wall every where but in the can. So back to the porta potties.

And you wonder why construction workers have a bad name.


----------



## Adam12 (May 28, 2008)

You can always find out whats going on at the jobsite simply by reading the $hitter walls.

Sometimes the stuff written is funny most of the time its written by illiterate morons and doesnt make any sense.


----------

